# Adresse mail en @me.com



## Che57 (4 Mai 2012)

Bonjour,

En créant un compte sur iCloud, j'ai noté que j'avais un compte mail (du type @me.com) qui s'était créé en même temps.

J'ai vu par ailleurs que le service MobileMe allait sarrêter le 30 juin 2012.

Cela signifie-t-il que mon adresse mail va être supprimée le 30 juin ? Mon compte iCloud est un compte MobileMe ? C'est un service payant non ?

J'aimerais en fait passer de Gmail à iCloud, et profiter de la simplicité du nuage atrocement déficiente sur Gmail... Mais si mon adresse en @me.com venait à etre supprimée, ça serait pas top de me retrouver sans adresse mail.

Merci pour votre éclaircissement.

Cordialement,
Che57


----------



## pb88081 (5 Mai 2012)

Bonsoir,
L'adresse @me.com ne sera pas supprimée.
Bonne soirée


----------

